

Show HN: Stringified March Madness Brackets - lukekarrys
http://tweetyourbracket.com/S195463721432121E185463721432424W195463721432121MW18541131021432434FFSMWMW

======
lukekarrys
The link is to Five Thirty Eight's predicted bracket, displayed on
[http://tweetyourbracket.com](http://tweetyourbracket.com) which is my bracket
challenge site.

This came out of an idea to see how/if brackets could be stored as strings and
then manipulated, displayed, scored, validated, etc.

All the code is on GitHub.
[https://github.com/tweetyourbracket](https://github.com/tweetyourbracket)

